# Paganini Caprice No 6 difficulty?



## JamieHoldham

Just looking at the notation I can tell its going to be a very strenuous piece to play, as the longest caprice of the 24 and the constant rapid movement of the fingers.. I guess I know the answer but I am wondering the thoughts of actual violinists, anyone who has played / attempted this piece and peoples thoughts on how the difficulty of this piece holds up to the other 23 Caprices?

Aside from that this is my favourite Caprice of the 24, and if I ever learn Violin I will learn this piece some day.


----------



## vsm

JamieHoldham said:


> Just looking at the notation I can tell its going to be a very strenuous piece to play, as the longest caprice of the 24 and the constant rapid movement of the fingers.. I guess I know the answer but I am wondering the thoughts of actual violinists, anyone who has played / attempted this piece and peoples thoughts on how the difficulty of this piece holds up to the other 23 Caprices?
> 
> Aside from that this is my favourite Caprice of the 24, and if I ever learn Violin I will learn this piece some day.


HI Jaimie.

Unfortunately the video you posted doesn't work. Anyway, I am a professional violinist and the Caprice No. 6 was the among the ones I studied for my violin diploma back in Italy over 25 years ago.

It is actually considered one of the "easiest" ones, often chosen by violin students because of that. Just get ready to trill a lot 

What I found most difficult in that caprice are some passages where some extensions are needed.

If you have any specific question, please, let me know, I'll be happy to help!

Best,
Fab.


----------

